# BLACK PIRANHA-CARIBE and PIRAYA Piranha FOR SALE



## Blackened

14 inch Jet Black Peruvian $350
13 inch Purple Diamond Red Eyed Shiny Scaled Monster Rhom $350
8 inch Vinny Rhom $175$
12 inch Caribe Monster ( 2 pieces ) $250
3.5 inch Caribe Juv $80
4 inch Piraya ( 10 Pieces ) $90

ships in BC and Alberta for $40 Rest of Canada 7- to 100$
or you can come to my house for pick up

location Okanagan


----------



## Blackened

*4 feel eeeels*

also for sale are two electric eels 4 ft long each eeel


----------



## carl73

*Black*

Gotta have that black, pm me a price.


----------



## effox

(Thank you for adding your prices.)


----------



## Blackened

14 inch Jet Black Peruvian $350
13 inch Purple Diamond Red Eyed Shiny Scaled Monster Rhom $350
8 inch Vinny Rhom $175$
12 inch Caribe Monster ( 2 pieces ) $250
3.5 inch Caribe Juv $80
4 inch Piraya ( 10 Pieces ) $90

ships in BC and Alberta for $40 Rest of Canada 7- to 100$
or you can come to my house for pick up

location Okanagan


----------



## effox

I deleted your other ads, so here is a complementary bump.


----------



## plum

Blackened,

I posted in another of your threads asking if you were affiliated with Jungle Boogie, though received no response.

Your stock is quite similar, and you have posted MARS set ups for sale indicating you were or are some sort of vendor, AND stated you were located in Kelowna - all similar to JB

Would love to pass you some leads in regards to customers in the piranha community, but looks as though you are somehow affiliated with this organization, which has a spotted past to say the least.

Enjoy hearing from you,

Sean Plumondon


----------



## H .

plum said:


> Blackened,
> 
> I posted in another of your threads asking if you were affiliated with Jungle Boogie, though received no response.
> 
> Your stock is quite similar, and you have posted MARS set ups for sale indicating you were or are some sort of vendor, AND stated you were located in Kelowna - all similar to JB
> 
> Would love to pass you some leads in regards to customers in the piranha community, but looks as though you are somehow affiliated with this organization, which has a spotted past to say the least.
> 
> Enjoy hearing from you,
> 
> Sean Plumondon


Well said! Sean.

BTW, welcome to BCA. If you don't know Charles yet, check Canadian Aquatics...great guy with great wild fish (imported from SA directly) and service. highly recommended.

H.


----------



## plum

H.

So I take it that my sources are correct, this is AJ (if that is his real name) of Jungle Boogie attempting to scam other people. 

With selling of some of his assets, one would tink busienss is not going to well.... I guess stealing people's money is not appreciated by some.


----------



## eternity302

plum said:


> H.
> 
> So I take it that my sources are correct, this is AJ (if that is his real name) of Jungle Boogie attempting to scam other people.
> 
> With selling of some of his assets, one would tink busienss is not going to well.... I guess stealing people's money is not appreciated by some.


I've been keeping track of his threads and been reading wut people leave on there for him... he doesn't seem to have a response on any of it! So i'm guessing this might be true?


----------



## plum

Yes.. the stock is exactly what he had numerous months ago. Also, he was selling MARS equipment - so, this is not your hobbyist.

It is no doubt AJ Rossi from Jungle Boogie, posing as someone else, on another site, as he has been kicked of others.

I am unsure if his retail store still exists, but if he is selling the MARS set ups, I doubt it.

He is a low life crook - in short.

*If anyone has gone to his house for pick up ( as he states above) do let me know his address.

[email protected]*


----------

